# Original SAP Grills



## Jarrod51 (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone suggest a fair price for original SAP Grills? Can't seem to find how much they are worth. Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jarrod51 said:


> Anyone suggest a fair price for original SAP Grills? Can't seem to find how much they are worth. Thanks!


You'll pay through the nose for a set if you find them.

GTOG8TA.COM - Late Model Pontiac Performance and Restoration Parts - Home are making reproductions superior to the original SAPs. The quality is outstanding and at at 259.00 a set you'll be happier with them than you will the originals. You'll have to paint them unless you are ok with black. Originals ordered from the dealer from factory were 239 a set.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Some people will pay stupid amounts for OEM SAPs but I think that pool of buyers is shrinking greatly as the car moves into younger and poorer buyers. The reproductions look the same so most won't want to shell out a bunch for a minor appearance part. If you're selling price them at twice the repos and see if anyone bites.


----------

